
Falcon Heavy Model – Flight 1 [video] - fasteddie31003
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQt-9SSJ51c
======
craftyguy
From what I can tell, this guy is working pretty much by himself (or he fails
to give credit to others). If true, that's quite impressive.

There's a little more info on his site (with some index finger scrolling
fatigue): [https://bps.space/falcon-heavy](https://bps.space/falcon-heavy)

------
kevinsundar
Here's a video of his landing program!
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_hJ48LCXWs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_hJ48LCXWs)

------
foobarian
He even resembles Elon Musk! :-)

~~~
samstave
Completely. If they were going to make a biopic on musk, this guy should play
him...

That said, great video and impressive work.

------
walrus01
What I find interesting about this is that in the RC and drone building and
flying community, you have generally two categories of aircraft:

a) Aircraft that are designed to be a faithful scale model of a real thing,
with all of the intricate modeling and painting work that goes into it. For
example there's a person who built a model of an Antonov 225:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRI2y0cwHd0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WRI2y0cwHd0)

You can find flying B-29 models, jet airliner models, etc.

and then

b) Aircraft that are designed for a dedicated purpose and look nothing like
anything that exists in the 1:1 scale aviation world, such as the "Believer"
foam first-person-video plane:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf4x5XhHvD4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qf4x5XhHvD4)

where (b) includes other clean sheet of paper designs like Zipline's blood
bank delivery drone, which has a recovery method not dissimilar to a
Boeing/Insitu ScanEagle:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeSCEalMOL8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FeSCEalMOL8)

------
xur17
[https://bps.space/](https://bps.space/) has some additional details,
including the flight computer that does thrust vectoring (on a model rocket!).

This makes me want to build model rockets again..

~~~
app4soft
> _This makes me want to build model rockets again.._

If you need FOSS app for design & simulate model rockets -- use
_OpenRocket_.[0,1,2]

There are many tutorials on YouTube.[3,4,5,6,7]

[0] [http://openrocket.info](http://openrocket.info)

[1]
[https://github.com/openrocket/openrocket](https://github.com/openrocket/openrocket)

[2]
[https://sourceforge.net/projects/openrocket](https://sourceforge.net/projects/openrocket)

[3]
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCU8QRVkdYQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JCU8QRVkdYQ)

[4] [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pp-
mVTBd14](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1pp-mVTBd14)

[5]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIUaeJ7GV_WPTp26NIkg4rg](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCIUaeJ7GV_WPTp26NIkg4rg)

[6]
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egHbZUEr_Co](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egHbZUEr_Co)

[7]
[https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeWSz41c1ic4pBmUIiZQsTQ](https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCeWSz41c1ic4pBmUIiZQsTQ)

------
tango24
I really enjoyed the "cinematography" that went into this -- made it extra
special. The little _boop_ comment in the middle of a very crucial detachment
made me laugh pretty hard. Well done!

------
diimdeep
Ikarus electric "rocket" \- Thrust-vectored flying ducted fan

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeEh5OUaDs](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RMeEh5OUaDs)

------
phkahler
Someone once told me you're not supposed to make rockets with guidance control
(in the US) because they are then missiles. Is that true? Is this guy in the
US?

~~~
nickparker
His flight systems are all attitude control, not guidance to a target. It’s a
silly distinction but apparently makes things OK. He’s talked with state dept
people a lot to be able to sell his kits internationally.

~~~
phkahler
>> His flight systems are all attitude control, not guidance to a target. It’s
a silly distinction but apparently makes things OK.

I'm not sure how thrust vectoring is altitude control... I suppose it's OK to
steer then so long as your "target" is the general direction _up_. I can see
value in that.

~~~
AshleyGrant
attitude control, not altitude control. Thrust vectoring controls the attitude
of the rocket. As in where the nose is pointing.

------
walrus01
Unless the video is greatly slowed down, this launches significantly slower
than every model rocket I've ever seen.

~~~
aarongough
The footage is hugely slowed down, hence the deep pitch of the rocket motor
sounds (they are usually very 'hissy' at this size), and the slow speed of the
sparks coming from the motors. Also if you listen closely when the rocket is
descending and deploying parachutes you can hear the greatly-slowed-down sound
of a DSLR shutter actuating repeatedly (ka-thunk-beep) as photos are taken of
the descent.

~~~
walrus01
To avoid disturbing others in the same room, I watched this at first with
sound entirely off. Watching it again with the benefit of sound it's
blindingly obvious that this is slowed down significantly... Facepalm time.

------
nodesocket
It would be interesting if he could add GPS to Signal[1] boards. GPS would
obviously provide lat/long, but also altitude.

[1] [https://bps.space/signal/](https://bps.space/signal/)

~~~
alpinewinter
He's measuring altitude with the onboard Barometer. Adding GPS to this board
would make it highly problematic from a legal standpoint.

